# Seiko Samurai 2017 SRPB51



## Djearl08

Hello WUS community,
This being my first post, I wanted first all to thank you all for such a wonderful resource. The purpose of this post is to get a few more pictures out there of this great piece that I recently purchased. I've been considering this watch since mid summer and I finally pulled trigger on it. In my research, I had a hard time finding pictures of this watch on anything other than the factory oyster bracelet. So I hope these shots will asssit others to decide to pick one up.


----------



## Djearl08

Also, if anyone has a samurai, I would love to see other strap combinations. I have a Benetto rubber strap on order and would like to see what else looks good.


----------



## Djearl08

More shots of the Seiko Samurai on NATO straps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesantini23

these photos remind me a little bit of the Royal Oak. Great photos.


----------



## Scribeliever

I've had my eye on the Samurai. Great strap choices, esp. the green and red/green/black. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Djearl08

Here's a shot on a blushark admiralty grey NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djearl08

Last 2 NATOs in my 22mm strap collection  ok I'm done



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djearl08

This Benetto Cinturini Italian rubber strap just came today. The diamond design goes well with the waffle dial. Very sturdy and comfortable strap. The Seiko OEM fat bars do in fact fit in the BC strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Djearl08

yankeexpress said:


>


That blue lagoon strap cmbo!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elle Harper

I also like photography very much, I usually use my phone, unfortunately, that's why they are not very high-quality.


----------



## clockyg

Those are all great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

